
Azure Stack Running in an Azure VM - darmour_msft
https://azurestack.blog/2017/07/deploy-azure-stack-development-kit-on-an-azure-vm/
======
majewsky
It's turtles all the way down.

~~~
test1235
Maybe 'cos it's getting a bit too meme-y, but I was honestly surprised that
(or some variation of) wasn't the title of the article.

~~~
c12
Yo dawg... (I had to google the spelling of dawg)

------
OkGoDoIt
Is there a reason you would ever want to do this in the real world or is this
just pushing the boundaries for the sake of experimenting?

I’m not sure what the use case is for adding an extra layer of azure
infrastructure on top of the existing azure infrastructure. I assume it costs
more than just running on azure directly and doesn’t really get you any
privacy/efficiency/performance benefits since it’s still running on the azure
cloud. Perhaps it makes migration/deployment easier in some way?

~~~
khc
Or maybe to understand the deployment process before doing it for real?

~~~
DKnoll
To test the deployment process you need to do it on like hardware. This is why
proper operations practice is to stage migrations/deployments.

